# Private messages



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Why do people read a pm and not bother replying :-(


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Adam-tt said:


> Why do people read a pm and not bother replying :-(


I sent one to you telling you to fuck off. :evil:

Maybe that was why...


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Lol :-D


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Some of us cant :roll:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Bikerz said:


> Some of us cant :roll:


Naughty step :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Bikerz said:


> Some of us cant :roll:


after our convo last night, i still cant believe your banned from pm's after all of this time shelly? have you not asked for them back? utter madness i think lmao


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Bikerz said:


> Some of us cant :roll:


YHPM


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

how do you know if they have been read !!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

how do you know if they have been read !!


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

roddy said:


> how do you know if they have been read !!


they no longer show in your outbox


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

OH !!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

roddy said:


> OH !!


cough............twa7777777 lol


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Adam-tt said:


> Why do people read a pm and not bother replying :-(


Tell me about it.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Adam-tt said:


> Why do people read a pm and not bother replying :-(


Probably a case of simple ignorance, laziness, lack of conviction or a touched nerve on their part, to name just four:wink: OR it could be that the PM requires some research in order to send a meaningful reply and the recipient simply ran out of courage. You guessed right :lol: :lol:

Joe


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I think people intentionally don't message back to piss the sender off!


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Then what sad tossers they must be. Life is too short eh? I have been here since October and have only had one PM any way and that was someone trying to sell me some wheels  I did respond though  nobody loves me [smiley=bigcry.gif] Fook everyone :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

BrianR said:


> Then what sad tossers they must be. Life is too short eh? I have been here since October and have only had one PM any way and that was someone trying to sell me some wheels  I did respond though  nobody loves me [smiley=bigcry.gif] Fook everyone :lol:


Would you like me to send you a smuTTy message to your inbox?   :wink:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

ooooo DoTTi what a flirtatious place this is :lol: long time since someone has been smuTTy with my inbox :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I could keep it clean, but can't gurantee it, but would be reassured to know you have picked it up and read it as it would be gone from my outbox to my sent box :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Dotti said:


> I could keep it clean, but can't gurantee it, but would be reassured to know you have picked it up and read it as it would be gone from my outbox to my sent box :lol:


enough enough..........talking about your box in or out is doing things here Dotti


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Gazzer said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > I could keep it clean, but can't gurantee it, but would be reassured to know you have picked it up and read it as it would be gone from my outbox to my sent box :lol:
> ...


Get back to your home demolishing


----------

